# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  7 Dragones: Súper alimento (quinua, kiwicha, maca, linaza, ajonjolí, chía y polen)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, ofrecemos un nuevo producto con valor agregado, a base de quinua, kiwicha, maca, linaza, ajonjolí, chía y polen 100% natural (sin preservantes):   *"7 Dragones" ​* *Descripción:* Se obtiene al moler y tostar quinua, kiwicha, maca, linaza y ajonjolí. La chía y el polen se agregan en su estado original.    *Características y propiedades:* Producto molido y tostado listo para consumir, de alto valor nutritivo. Gran contenido de proteínas biológicas, presencia de los 9 aminoácidos esenciales, omegas 3, 6 y 9, antioxidantes, fibra dietética, vitaminas y minerales.  *Beneficios:* Desarrollo muscular, aumento considerable de la energía, regula el sistema digestivo, fortalece el sistema nervioso central, limpia la sangre, actúa en la micro circulación activando las neuronas, refuerza el sistema inmunológico, protege y desinflama los órganos, posee propiedades anti estrés y anti depresivas.  *Modo de consumo:* Mezclar una cucharada grande de producto 7 Dragones, con jugo, yogurt, avena o ensalada de frutas. En la cocina añadir a purés, guisos, compotas. En repostería para masa o galletas de cereales.     *Composición:* Producto molido NO homogéneo.  *Análisis sensorial:* Color marrón claro, agradable olor a cereales, textura artesanal.  *Presentación:* Envases Doy Pack de 250 gr. y 750 gr. Envase de vidrio de 500 gr.   *TABLA NUTRICIONAL*    Tamaño de porción 20 gr  Calorías por porción 85kcal  Grasa total 8%  Grasa saturada 0%  Grasa trans 0%  Colesterol 0%  Sodio 0%  Carbohidratos 5%  Fibra dietética 7%  Azúcares 0%  Proteínas 12%  Calcio 10%  Hierro 9%  Potasio 8%   *Informes y pedidos:* ventas@agroforum.pe  12596215_10153252826401595_2097137054_n.jpg   12421955_10153205882786595_183937874_o.jpgTemas similares: ANPEZA GROUP SAC - VENTA DE GRANOS ANDINOS : QUINUA (blanca, roja y negra) , CHIA , KIWICHA, CAÑIHUA Artículo: Quínoa, el súper alimento que gana espacio en Chile Artículo: Aperitivos de maíz y chocolates de quinua, maca y chía son reconocidos en Canadá Vendo Quinua , Chia , Kiwicha , etc ANPEZA GROUP SAC - VENTA DE GRANOS ANDINOS : QUINUA (blanca, roja y negra) , CHIA , KIWICHA, CAÑIHUA

----------

